# kill boff marry Ronda vs Tate vs Gracie



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Simple game, you have to choose one to marry, one to kill and one to have sex with, no exceptions:

Ronda, Tate, Gracie. Go!



For me it's marry Ronda, **** Kyra Gracie, kill Tate. Ronda seems really down to earth and a chick i'd get along with long term. Gracie is effin hot. So is Tate but someone has to die!


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

marry ronda, bang tate, kill garcie

ronda just fine ass all hell in every way, tate has a sexier body than garcie, and a cutier face.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Kill Gracie, Marry Ronda and **** Tate.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Marry Gracie, **** Ronda and kill Tate. :dunno:


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I think I have seen a thread like this before :thumb02:


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Kill Rousey, Mary Gracie, **** Tate


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

kill Ronda, balls deep in Gracie and marry Tate.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

OU said:


> I think I have seen a thread like this before :thumb02:


haha oh ya sorry bro forgot you had made one of these! was watching 30 rock and got the urge to play 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RagingDemonMZ (Apr 10, 2013)

marry gracie bang tate kill ronda


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Ape City said:


> haha oh ya sorry bro forgot you had made one of these! was watching 30 rock and got the urge to play
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No problem at all. I love this game. Although you pick 3 ladies people want to bang which makes it a bit easier to me. I on the other hand pick 3 ladies you wouldn't want to touch to make it difficult. :cheeky4:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Marry Gracie, Fuk Tate, and kill Ronda

It's tough, Tate is so sexy, but so is Gracie, so it was tough choosing between the two. Gracie seems like a better person.

OU this is tough too, because he picked 3 hot ones


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> Marry Gracie, Fuk Tate, and kill Ronda
> 
> It's tough, Tate is so sexy, but so is Gracie, so it was tough choosing between the two. Gracie seems like a better person.
> *
> OU this is tough too, because he picked 3 hot ones*



To me it's like a win-win-win. You leave the thread happy about banging 2 of the 3 hotties. On the flip side it requires more thought. Either way the game is fun. Just a different approach. Reminds me of Step Brothers either way.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

OU said:


> To me it's like a win-win-win. You leave the thread happy about banging 2 of the 3 hotties. On the flip side it requires more thought. Either way the game is fun. Just a different approach. Reminds me of Step Brothers either way.


I just like the game hahahaha


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> I just like the game hahahaha



Me too. I picked Tate to marry over Gracie because she is American and would probably get along better. Gracie speaks English as a 2nd language. Don't get me wrong I wouldn't have any problem picking Gracie.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I think Tate would get me on my nerves hahah


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> I think Tate would get me on my nerves hahah


2 words. Dat Ass.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Tate's nose kinda bugs me a bit. Nevertheless it was a difficult choice for me to kill a beautiful girl. I think I made the right choice, though.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Ape City said:


> Tate's nose kinda bugs me a bit. Nevertheless it was a difficult choice for me to kill a beautiful girl. I think I made the right choice, though.


Her nose isn't perfect. But again, I repeat. Dat ass. I could get use to waking up next to that.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

OU said:


> Her nose isn't perfect. But again, I repeat. Dat ass. I could get use to waking up next to that.


No doubt she has the nicest ass out of the three. Although I must point out I could not find a shot of Kyra's ass anywhere. This pic of her on the beach makes me think she would have a sweet ass, but can't tell:










Ronda does have a nice ass too, but I bet it is the smallest out of the three.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Marry Rhonda cause that bitch gotta be ritch.
F*** Taite cause she seems like she would be fun.
Kill Gracie cause well... can I screw the corpse?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Marry Rhonda cause that bitch gotta be ritch.
> F*** Taite cause she seems like she would be fun.
> Kill Gracie cause well... *can I screw the corpse?*


I think you might have a few minutes before the body gets cold. I'm sure that's more then enough. 

But the real problem is the Gracie family hunting you down for the rest of your life. Be careful for that Renzo raccoon.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Kill Ronda, **** Tate, marry Gracie.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

I'd marry Ronda because she'll make the most money.
**** Gracie so I can say I've been with a Brazilian chick.
Default kill Tate.


----------

